# Port 5901 freischalten



## StefanBrunner (5. Juni 2013)

Hallo Zusammen!
Hoffe es kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen.
Folgendes zu meiner Situation:
Ich habe zwei Geräte im Netzwerk von wo ich außerhalb über VNC darauf zugreifen möchte.
Jetzt muss ich natürlich den Port 5900 sowie 5901 am Router (Marke: Linksys WRT54GL) auf die jeweilige Interne IP-Adresse freischalten.
Den Port 5900 kann ich ohne Probleme freischalten habs auch mit dem Internettool CANYOUSEEME getestet.
Das Problem liegt jetzt darin das ich den Port 5901 am Router nicht freigeschaltet bekomme, obwohl die vorgehensweise die selbe ist, wie bei Port 5900, jedoch nur auf eine andere IP-Adresse im Netzwerk.

Habe absolut keinen Plan mehr an was das liegen könnte.
Kann mir hier irgendjemand weiterhelfen, bin echt schon am Verzweifeln.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## erik s. (10. Juni 2013)

Eine Fehlermeldung oder ein Hinweis von der Router-WebGUI wären nicht verkehrt. Oder wie äußert sich denn das Problem?
Ich habe das hier noch bei YouTube gefunden, vielleicht hilft es dir ja.


Gruß,
Erik


----------

